

Ask HN: Where can i find people to review personel views - newsieapp

Need people to send me personel reviews for my new app where can i find them https:&#x2F;&#x2F;itunes.apple.com&#x2F;us&#x2F;app&#x2F;newsie-your-social-life&#x2F;id955258739?mt=8
======
mtmail
[http://www.usertesting.com/](http://www.usertesting.com/) is you're looking
for usability feedback. You might find people on
[https://www.fiverr.com/](https://www.fiverr.com/) as well.

